# Lone Wolf and Cub



## Richard S. (Sep 18, 2002)

i just finished watching the last episode of this series (theres 6 movies in all) and they are GREAT!  made from 1972-1974 they are a samurai movie lovers dream.... i simply cannot reccomend them highly enough. if any of you Iai or Kendo practitioners get a chance, check em out..........respects.


----------



## RyuShiKan (Sep 18, 2002)

That was made into a weekly TV show for a while. Pretty good stuff. The star of the show trained in Suio Ryu for some time. I am not sure how much of it transmitted into the actually show but he was pretty skilled.

Another good one to watch is Zatoichi (Blind Swordsman). Soe classic stuff.


----------



## Shinzu (Oct 4, 2002)

i believe i have a comic book entitled lone wolf and cub.  do you know if it is based on the same thing?

the comic was pretty graphic.


----------



## Richard S. (Oct 5, 2002)

oh yes, its the same thing alright. ive never seen the comic, but i understand the historical aspects (Edo period) are well researched............respects.


----------



## Abbax8 (Oct 5, 2002)

What channel is showing this stuff?

                                                      Peace
                                                      Dennis


----------



## RyuShiKan (Oct 5, 2002)

The show has been off the air for at least 20 years.


----------



## Shinzu (Oct 5, 2002)

ok i figured it would be similar if not the same.  thanx for the quick reply 

looks like im gonna have to get my hands on a copy and check it out if possible.


----------



## Richard S. (Oct 6, 2002)

no channels man, i ordered these flicks from www.zatoichi.com check em out.............respects.


----------



## Shinzu (Oct 6, 2002)

cool.  the site is under construction, but i will keep checking.  thanx for the link


----------



## Damian Mavis (Oct 6, 2002)

I just finished episode 4 today, it's a great series.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------

